# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] full + full 78k item lvl barbarian - xbox series x 200$

## XescWar

account, all tasks have been completed, there is no deficiency, interested people can contact me, images related to the account are available below

1.png
2.png
3.png
4.png
5.png
6.png
7.png
8.png
9.png
10.png
11.png
12.png
13.png
14.png
15.png

----------

